# My issue with Sesame Street now on Hulu



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

It's great to have Sesame Street on Hulu but why do they only have the last three seasons. They should have all seasons since I think the best ones were in the 80's and 90's. It shouldn't be that hard to accomplish this since they are public televisions episodes and not coming from a for profit media company.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just because these shows are from a non-profit organization, it does not mean that they wouldn't like to have "donations" from a company which will make a profit from their content


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Each PBS station pays to show Sesame Street, why shouldn't Hulu? 

Non-profit doesn't mean free, it means that the goal of the corporation isn't to turn a profit. Everybody still needs to get paid.


----------

